# Roamio Secrets



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

In sections for the older TiVo's many of their secrets have been posted such as the "Select" codes and I think the other were "Clear" codes. Do we know if some or any of those work with the Roamio and has anyone found any new secrets or tricks this high performance beauty will do? I have the 30 second skip enabled but not sure of anything else.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

These are SPS codes that work for series 4 & 5 TiVos:
(All except 30 sec skip are not sticky and need to be re-entered upon reboot)

```
Quick clear play bar    Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select
Clock                   Select-Play-Select-9-Select
30 sec skip             Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select
Information             Select-Play-Select-Replay-Select
4xFF                    Select-Play-Select-8-8-Select
```


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

What's "Information"?

I assume 4xFF is the one that makes it so pressing FF a 4th time drops it back to play?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> What's "Information"?


 Displays a little information about source video currently being decoded.



> I assume 4xFF is the one that makes it so pressing FF a 4th time drops it back to play?


 Yes.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

moyekj said:


> These are SPS codes that work for series 4 & 5 TiVos:
> (All except 30 sec skip are not sticky and need to be re-entered upon reboot)
> 
> ```
> ...


Neither of those last two work on my XL4...is there a particular status for the TiVo needed when entering these two codes?


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

moyekj said:


> These are SPS codes that work for series 4 & 5 TiVos:
> (All except 30 sec skip are not sticky and need to be re-entered upon reboot)
> 
> ```
> ...


Thank you, thay all worked for me.
The clock in the upper right hand corner is a bit annoying so I un-did that one.

Also the "information" pops in on the left side center screen of my tv.
Also annoying but again, thank you very much for sharing them.

I am using the "Quick clear play bar" and also the 4XFF and of course the 30 second skip.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

Bierboy said:


> Neither of those last two work on my XL4...is there a particular status for the TiVo needed when entering these two codes?


Viewing a recorded program, for me, it was Cops.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## rjbell4 (Mar 31, 2004)

Is the 30 sec skip even a needed code anymore? Isn't that an "official" feature these days?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

rjbell4 said:


> Is the 30 sec skip even a needed code anymore? Isn't that an "official" feature these days?


I was wondering about that.

Seems like they changed its behavior though. On they HD it jumped the full 30 seconds instantly. No it's just a 30 second fast forward. I'm surprised I haven't seen that mentioned elsewhere as a flaw.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

rjbell4 said:


> Is the 30 sec skip even a needed code anymore? Isn't that an "official" feature these days?


Not quite. 30 second *scan* is the "official" feature.

IIRC, TiVo introduced the 30 second scan with the Premiere. It is similar to 30 second skip but still slightly slower. The reason TiVo doesn't just make the 30 second skip a permanent feature is because of advertisers.

With 30 second *scan*, TiVo can tell advertisers that their FF 'jump' feature still allows people to see what's on the screen, as opposed to 30 second *skip* which does not.

So yes, the 30 second skip code is still needed (IMO).


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

steve614 said:


> It is similar to 30 second skip but still slightly slower.


 I don't think that does 30 sec skip justice. It's MUCH faster IMO and I couldn't bear using the default 30 sec scan as a replacement. I know some people are happy with scan, but it's not for me.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

moyekj said:


> I don't think that does 30 sec skip justice. It's MUCH faster IMO and I couldn't bear using the default 30 sec scan as a replacement.


Yeah, I don't have a Tivo with the 30 second scan feature, so I erred on the side of caution with my speed comparison.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I tried doing this last night with my Roamio Pro and couldn't get any of the codes to work. I tried in both live tv and playing back a recorded show. I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

Does the 30 second skip work on a mini?


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

anthonymoody said:


> Does the 30 second skip work on a mini?


Yes


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

waynomo said:


> I tried doing this last night with my Roamio Pro and couldn't get any of the codes to work. I tried in both live tv and playing back a recorded show. I must be doing something wrong.


They all worked on my Roamio Pro using the Pro Slide remote. You have to try the code while watching, in progress not paused, a recording.
Go slow, no need to rush, a few seconds between button press's is ok.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

You might also want to turn back on the sounds while doing it. It helps to make sure you pressed all the buttons. You'll also get a confirmation tone at the end with most of these codes. 

You can also install KMTTG. It has the option to enter a few of these codes via your network rather than from the remote.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I'll do that. I do have sounds off. I also do use kmttg so will look into that. 

I know you mentioned needing to manually transfer all of your season passes because migrating from a direct TV TiVo. I know kmttg has a season pass transfer option. I've never used it. Did you look into trying that?


----------



## takeagabu (Oct 7, 2007)

How many people do you think are aware that while fast forwarding if you press the skip ahead button it jumps to the next "tick" mark?


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

waynomo said:


> I know you mentioned needing to manually transfer all of your season passes because migrating from a direct TV TiVo. I know kmttg has a season pass transfer option. I've never used it. Did you look into trying that?


No I didn't. Can it even talk to a DirecTV receiver?

But I got them all transferred over. Good excuse to prune some old stuff.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Joe01880 said:


> Viewing a recorded program...


That worked....though I find the "information" a bit useless unless you're a real geek. And 4X FF is pretty useless since all you have to do is press FF 3X then play.

What I really like about the clock display is the "time-elapsed" addition to the left of the clock during playback of a recording.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

moyekj said:


> I don't think that does 30 sec skip justice. It's MUCH faster IMO and I couldn't bear using the default 30 sec scan as a replacement. I know some people are happy with scan, but it's not for me.


This....30S skip is the only way to travel....


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

midas said:


> No I didn't. Can it even talk to a DirecTV receiver?


I don't know. That's one reason I didn't chime in on your other thread. Does ttg work or whatever you want to call TiVo's app.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

Bierboy said:


> What I really like about the clock display is the "time-elapsed" addition to the left of the clock during playback of a recording.


Thats a "to each their own" kinda thing I guess, it got on my nerves.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

waynomo said:


> I don't know. That's one reason I didn't chime in on your other thread. Does ttg work or whatever you want to call TiVo's app.


No, not even on the THR22, which is the DirecTV Tivo. The Andriod Tivo app doesn't even work on it.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Joe01880 said:


> Thats a "to each their own" kinda thing I guess, it got on my nerves...


Yeah, we'll see how long I like it  Plus I'm concerned about burn-in on my plasma...


----------



## rjbell4 (Mar 31, 2004)

waynomo said:


> Seems like they changed its behavior though. On they HD it jumped the full 30 seconds instantly. No it's just a 30 second fast forward. I'm surprised I haven't seen that mentioned elsewhere as a flaw.


Oh, the code restores the "instant skip". This is awesome! Thanks!


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

midas said:


> Yes


Thanks! I guess I could've just tried it except lazy.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I can't get the 4FF to work on the Mini. Anybody had any luck with that?


----------



## mtsmylie (Apr 18, 2013)

moyekj said:


> These are SPS codes that work for series 4 & 5 TiVos:
> (All except 30 sec skip are not sticky and need to be re-entered upon reboot)
> 
> ```
> ...


Will be receiving and setting up my Roamio Plus today. Is there a special screen to enter the 30-sec skip at, or can I do it anywhere?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Easiest way to enter all of these is while playing back an existing recording (not live TV). The 1st one (SPSPS) cannot be reliably entered using TiVo remote and easiest entered using kmttg remote macro for it.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

moyekj said:


> Easiest way to enter all of these is while playing back an existing recording (not live TV). The 1st one (SPSPS) cannot be reliably entered using TiVo remote and easiest entered using kmttg remote macro for it.


Never had a problem entering that code with the TiVo remote or my Harmony One.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> Never had a problem entering that code with the TiVo remote or my Harmony One.


 Before 20.3 software update one had to find a pause Ad or use Showcase video to enter it with normal remote. On Roamio it now seems to works normally, but for a Mini it still does not. Only way I get it to work on Mini is via kmttg Remote macro.


----------



## canbonbon (Jun 10, 2009)

moyekj said:


> These are SPS codes that work for series 4 & 5 TiVos:
> (All except 30 sec skip are not sticky and need to be re-entered upon reboot)
> 
> ```
> ...


Unfortunately the codes are not working for me. I have a new Roamio and I am using the remote that came with it.

I have a recording of SNL that I brought over from my old TIVO HD. I am particularly interested in the 30 second skip, so I started that recording. Then I pressed the Select key, then the play key, then the select key, then the 3 key, then the 0 key then finally the select key again.

But nothing happens. The -> key still goes forward the same way it was doing before.

Could someone let me know what I am doing wrong as I am sure I must have missed a step? I see from other messages that I need to be watching a recording while doing this. So does the recording need to be done on this TIVO or could it be a recording it brought over from another TIVO HD. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

New Roamio here too. I'm having trouble too. I think it can be on any recording. 

I tried using both the Roamio remote and KMTTG. With KMTTG I was able to get the information code to work but that's it. I didn't try and get the information code to work using the remote. I'll try that later.

I've entered these codes successfully before on my TiVoHD and series 1 so I know I can do it.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

If you have TiVo sounds turned off it helps to temporarily enable them so you can listen for the confirmation that happens when codes take. If using kmttg, note that you should be using the "SPS backdoor" button along with the pulldown giving you the selection of codes to execute.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

moyekj said:


> If you have TiVo sounds turned off it helps to temporarily enable them so you can listen for the confirmation that happens when codes take. If using kmttg, note that you should be using the "SPS backdoor" button along with the pulldown giving you the selection of codes to execute.


So with kmttg, select the code from the drop down and then click on the SPS backdoor button? That's what I did.


----------



## canbonbon (Jun 10, 2009)

moyekj said:


> If you have TiVo sounds turned off it helps to temporarily enable them so you can listen for the confirmation that happens when codes take.


So this does not make any sense because even if I have the sounds turned on, because I am playing the recording, the only sound we hear is the recording playback. So not sure what you are saying. Should I do this on Tivo Menu screen? Then I can hear the sounds. I am sure I am missing something very obvious here because this has worked for so many folks, so it should work for me as well.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

canbonbon said:


> So this does not make any sense because even if I have the sounds turned on, because I am playing the recording, the only sound we hear is the recording playback. So not sure what you are saying. Should I do this on Tivo Menu screen? Then I can hear the sounds. I am sure I am missing something very obvious here because this has worked for so many folks, so it should work for me as well.


If the code is successfully recognized by the software, you will hear a sound at the end of the sequence (I think the "thumbs up" sound). If you attempt to enter the code during a recording but don't hear anything at the end, the sequence was not properly recognized by the Tivo and you should try again.

Entering the codes can be a bit tricky. Do your best to press the buttons at a consistent pace between pushes.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

waynomo said:


> So with kmttg, select the code from the drop down and then click on the SPS backdoor button? That's what I did.


 That's right, and do it while playing back an existing recording on the TiVo. For me it works 1st time, but perhaps you need to try a few times to get it to work.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

moyekj said:


> That's right, and do it while playing back an existing recording on the TiVo. For me it works 1st time, but perhaps you need to try a few times to get it to work.


Finally got the 30 second skip to work using kmttg.


----------



## canbonbon (Jun 10, 2009)

waynomo said:


> Finally got the 30 second skip to work using kmttg.


Unfortunately still no go for me but I am trying via remote. I guess I will now have to install kmttg and try with that.

It is still unclear to me how folks can hear the command sounds when the recording is playing. I do not hear any click sounds, so maybe there is something different about the TIVO I got.

I will try kmttg and report back.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Are you listening through your TV or through your sound system? After I turned the sounds back on (settings > audio > sound effects volume) I couldn't hear most of them because I was listening through my sound system. I had to listen through my analog headphones to hear them. Of course I still couldn't get the codes to work with my remote.

Kmttg is a pretty easy install and lots of support here if help is needed.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

canbonbon said:


> It is still unclear to me how folks can hear the command sounds when the recording is playing. I do not hear any click sounds, so maybe there is something different about the TIVO I got.


Misunderstood that earlier. I'm guessing you have your audio settings set to Dolby Digital, which doesn't allow Tivo sounds during playback. You could go into your audio settings on the Roamio and temporarily change your audio to PCM. You'll hear sounds during playback using that setting.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

I got all the codes to work using the Pro Glide remote.
Make sure you are trying the codes while watching a program that has been recorded, while the program is playing. Do not pause the show then start the code, the show must be playing like your watching it and you try the code with the show in progress.

I also run TiVo through my receiver, (Pioneer Elite VSX-60) sometimes I hear TiVo talking, sometimes not. It had no bearing on the codes working or not.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

moyekj said:


> Before 20.3 software update one had to find a pause Ad or use Showcase video to enter it with normal remote. On Roamio it now seems to works normally, but for a Mini it still does not. Only way I get it to work on Mini is via kmttg Remote macro.


I wasn't even able to get the 4FF code working on the Mini using kmttg. It kept getting Telnet connection failures. But after seeing a hint somewhere else I was finally able to get it working. The hint, watch a recorded program and hit the right arrow first. IOW, do it with the info banner showing.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

midas said:


> I wasn't even able to get the 4FF code working on the Mini using kmttg. It kept getting Telnet connection failures. But after seeing a hint somewhere else I was finally able to get it working. The hint, watch a recorded program and hit the right arrow first. IOW, do it with the info banner showing.


 Ah yes, for the Mini you have to manually turn on "Enable iPad style communications with this TiVo" option in kmttg config-Tivos tab for the Mini, else it will use telnet to communicate with Mini instead of RPC, and the SPS macros won't work.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

What does the "Quick clear play bar" do?


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

Bytez said:


> What does the "Quick clear play bar" do?


It makes the green progress bar disappear when pausing a recorded program. You can see see the progress bar by pressing play.


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

moyekj said:


> These are SPS codes that work for series 4 & 5 TiVos:
> (All except 30 sec skip are not sticky and need to be re-entered upon reboot)
> 
> ```
> ...


What about CCEE codes? (Don't have a Roamio yet.)

E. g., on Series 3, on the System Information Display, pressing Clear Clear Enter Enter 0 brings up a short menu with an option to view System Logs. System logs can be quite useful for diagnosing problems.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

GBL said:


> E. g., on Series 3, on the System Information Display, pressing Clear Clear Enter Enter 0 brings up a short menu with an option to view System Logs. System logs can be quite useful for diagnosing problems.


 That still works on Roamio. However I don't use it since it resets the remote code to 0 when you do that, and I have it set to non-zero setting (because I have a Mini in same room driving a Slingbox).


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

moyekj said:


> That still works on Roamio. However I don't use it since it resets the remote code to 0 when you do that, and I have it set to non-zero setting (because I have a Mini in same room driving a Slingbox).


Good to know, thanks for checking. CCEE 0 does not change the remote code on my Series 3s. Maybe that's a "bug" on the Roamio.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

GBL said:


> Good to know, thanks for checking. CCEE 0 does not change the remote code on my Series 3s. Maybe that's a "bug" on the Roamio.


It's never done that on any of my three base Roamios, either.

I do have each set to the same RF and IR number for that specific unit & corresponding remote. Otherwise, if the remote should happen to fallback to IR (like due to a low battery), I'd be hitting them all with the IR from the remote IR at 0 (default), or if the TiVos were all set to 0 (default), they'd accept any IR from any remote.

Most probably don't realize that you have to switch to IR mode with each remote and each TiVo in order to set the IR to something other than 0, on both the remote and the TiVo. Mine only show the IR assignment on System Information, not the RF assignment.


----------



## leepoffaith (Apr 21, 2014)

moyekj said:


> These are SPS codes that work for series 4 & 5 TiVos:
> (All except 30 sec skip are not sticky and need to be re-entered upon reboot)
> 
> ```
> ...


Thank you soooo much for this!! The 30 sec skip is awesome! I didn't think much of it at first and I thought I'd just give it a try. It turns out I really like not having to watch it fast forward through everything. I think this is what "The Hopper" did with Dish Network and they call it commercial skipping. I understand why Tivo doesn't make this standard, but as long as they keep a backdoor to it I'll be happy.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

I hope i didnt mess up.I just added the clear bar and 30 second skip and it works great on my wifes tivo,What happens if she doesn't like the changes?Can i go back to the original setting? and if so how do i go back?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Just enter code again to reverse the setting. (Also for all except 30 they reset automatically upon reboot).


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks! for that info,Everythings cool my wife liked the new settings with the codes so i put them on both our tivo premieres


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

Looks like 20.4.5c has removed the clock SPS function. Anyone else confirm this?


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

FitzAusTex said:


> Looks like 20.4.5c has removed the clock SPS function. Anyone else confirm this?


Still works for me on both a Roamio and Premiere. I entered the code using Kmttg during playback of a record program.

Edit:
I just went to my Premiere and entered the SPS9S code on a live TV program without any problems.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

I had no problem entering all of these on my Roamio Plus with the standard remote today. Didn't have to try more than once for any of them. However, I quickly disabled all but the 30-second skip as I see no need for the others.


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

Turns out the 20.4.5c update hosed the number buttons on the Roamio remote, thus the sps wasn't being entered cause the 9 wasn't working. A reboot of the Roamio fixed the issue.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

FitzAusTex said:


> Turns out the 20.4.5c update hosed the number buttons on the Roamio remote, thus the sps wasn't being entered cause the 9 wasn't working. A reboot of the Roamio fixed the issue.


It's slightly interesting and disconcerting how updates, in general affect devices differently, be it Tivos, PCs, cell phones, etc. I use a Slide Remote on my Pro and on the my Mini, I use the RF remote that originally came with my Pro. All work fine after the 20.4.5c update.

OT: On my Droid RAZR MAXX HD cell phone, after the Kit Kat update, the phone has developed issues I never had before. The usual things such as hard reset (not Master Reset), clearing the caches, etc. do not help. However, others seem OK with Kit Kat.

Anyway, I'm glad that rebooting your Roamio resolved your issue. Posts like yours should help others with the same issue and avoid a (probably unhelpful) call to Tivo.

Suffice it to say, this forum is very helpful.


----------



## spiffi (Feb 1, 2015)

Thank you!

I just got my Roamio (upgraded from a Series 2 tank that has worked for 9.5 years) and I immediately missed the functionality of "hit FF 3 times to move quickly and then a 4th time to go back to Play" so I came to the forum to see if there was a way to re-enable that!

I'm still learning the the "select" button is now in the circle and not below it - I keep hitting the Guide button when I mean to hit select - 9.5 years of muscle memory will take a while to train out!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

spiffi said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I just got my Roamio (upgraded from a Series 2 tank that has worked for 9.5 years) and I immediately missed the functionality of "hit FF 3 times to move quickly and then a 4th time to go back to Play" so I came to the forum to see if there was a way to re-enable that!
> 
> I'm still learning the the "select" button is now in the circle and not below it - I keep hitting the Guide button when I mean to hit select - 9.5 years of muscle memory will take a while to train out!


While I can understand your issue, I bought new Roamio remotes for my Premiere and Mini when I got the new box. My brain couldn't handle the new placement. However, if you really like a remote it may work on newer devices from the same manufacturer. I'm still using the 2010 remote from my old Sony TV on the 2014 Sony TV. Same with the Sony Blu-ray. Each person has their preferences.


----------



## damondlt (Jan 5, 2014)

To undo these codes, do you just re-enter ?
I didn't see the undo steps.


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

Every time the Tivo loses power it goes back to factory settings. So you can power off/on.


----------



## damondlt (Jan 5, 2014)

moonscape said:


> Every time the Tivo loses power it goes back to factory settings. So you can power off/on.


You can just re enter the code, and it will undo without a reboot.
I just tried it .

The clock and the Info are dumb.
DON'T bother.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

moonscape said:


> Every time the Tivo loses power it goes back to factory settings. So you can power off/on.


No, some codes survive a restart. Don't quote me on which.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

jrtroo said:


> No, some codes survive a restart. Don't quote me on which.


I'm pretty sure the only one that survives a reboot is the 30-second skip/scan change.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

I got the 20.4.6 FW update a couple of days ago on my Mini (but still waiting on the update on my host Premiere Elite, which is running 5c), and now the Mini no longer accepts the "quick clear" code via *remote* or *kmttg*. All the other backdoor codes work using either method, just not "quick clear."

I've tried restarting the Mini and also cold-booting to no avail.

Any suggestions?


----------

